# WLAN-Erweiterung durch Access-Point



## goli40 (12. Februar 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe auf Eure Unterstützung.

Im Keller meines Hauses habe ich zwei PC's über einen Router (F 5D7230 - 54 g von Belkin) miteinander verbunden. Ein PC ist per Kabel direkt am Router, der andere per WLAN. Um nun auch einen PC im Obergeschoss meines Hauses anzuschließen, habe ich mir den Accesspoint F5D7130 von Belkin dazu gekauft, damit ich die Reichweite ausweiten kann. 

Die Anleitung hinsichtlich des Anschlusses überfordert mich jedoch... Insbesondere der Punkt: "Öffnen Sie das erweiterte Installationsprogramm. Geben Sie dazu in das Adressfeld "192.168.2.1" ein" Leider öffnet sich dann immer das Installationsprogramm des Routers und nicht des AP. Insofern kann ich ihn nicht konfigurieren. 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Was muss ich tun.

Danke sagt Dieter.


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. Februar 2005)

Ich würde mal sagen, die beiden Geräte haben die selbe IP-Adresse eingestellt. Du kannst jetzt ein Gerät abhängen, und dann das andere mit einer anderen IP versehen. Oder du gibts dem Router (auf den du ja kommst) eine andere IP und über die erste sollte dann der AP erreichbar sein.


----------



## goli40 (13. Februar 2005)

Danke für den Tipp. Habe ich die ganze Nacht probiert. Es klappt einfach nicht. Auch nicht mit unterschiedlichen IP-Adressen


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. Februar 2005)

Was genau klappt denn nicht? Kannst du den AP nicht einstellen, bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## goli40 (13. Februar 2005)

Also, um die Reichweite meines WLAN zu erhöhen muss ich laut Handbuch Router und AP aufeinander abstimmen. Dazu sind Einstellung vorzunehmen, für die ich auf das Installationsprogramm des AP zugreifen muss. Und das gelingt mir nicht. Du merkst an meinen Formulierungen sicher, dass ich nicht allzu viel Ahnung davon habe. Trotzdem würde ich es gern hinkriegen. Hast Du noch eine Idee?


----------



## Belkin (18. Februar 2005)

Hi !

Schließe den Ap direkt über ein Cat5 Kabel an deine Netzwerkkarte an, der Karte gibst du die Ip 192.168.2.200
Subnet 255.255.255.0 
danach gibst du im IE folgende Ip ein 192.168.2.254 aber ohne www davor. 
Es öffnet sich das Konfig Menue des Ap.

Du kannst aber auch direkt an deinem router gehen wenn der richtig Konfiguriert ist,
einfach auf einen freien Port mit einem Netzwerkabel verbinden danach den IE aufmachen
und 192.168.2.254 eingeben.
Mfg


----------



## goli40 (20. Februar 2005)

Danke! Den AP konnte ich jetzt einstellen. Nun komme ich nicht mehr auf den Router zurück, obwohl ich die IP wieder geändert habe...


----------



## generador (20. Februar 2005)

Wahrscheinlich lässt der Router nur lokale Clients zu
Schaue mal ob du einstellen kannst wer alles Zugraiff haben soll
Bei meinem Netgear musste ich es extra einstelle dass ich von aussen Zugriff habe kann


----------

